# Alko shock absorbers



## Law (Jan 10, 2008)

anyone got any idea of type and supplier of rear shockers for Bessacarr E795 alko chassis year 2000 Fiat Ducato


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*alko shock absorbers*

hi,

just had ours done,trailerpartsbanbury.co.uk, they got them for us,not cheap,because on the hobby, they are alko,not fiat, so 4 times what the fiat ones cost, but good company to deal,took the chassis no. etc, and then sourced them for us.

mags


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Can be had from AL-KO's online shop (I think). Either way, a phone call to AL-KO would determine which ones you need and then perhaps shop around?


----------

